

Supporting those who support us - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2012-12-24-supporting-those-who-support-us.html

======
swombat
Congrats on Tarsnap becoming your full time job! When did that happen?

~~~
cperciva
Tarsnap has been what I've been spending most of my time on for a few years
(keeping it running is easy; making it better takes time). That comment was
referring to the amount of profit it makes (and thus the amount of money I
personally make, since for 11 months of the year Tarsnap after-tax profits all
end up being paid out to me as dividends) being on par with what I'd earn
working elsewhere; and that's relatively recent.

------
jacques_chester
For the lazy, here's the Capsicum project Colin mentioned:
<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/capsicum/>

Also, for those who don't know, Colin sometimes takes consulting gigs. I
worked with him earlier this year; easily the best thousand Canadian dollars
I've ever spent.

~~~
cperciva
_Colin sometimes takes consulting gigs_

Key word being "sometimes". I do consulting more for the exposure to
interesting new ideas than for the money, so my availability depends a lot on
who is asking and what they're doing.

~~~
jacques_chester
My interesting idea was being hilariously wrong about the security properties
of my original design.

~~~
cperciva
I admit, some of the draw of that gig was my curiosity of "how on earth is
what he's trying to do possible?" Alas, it turned out that my original
intuition was correct.

